# Black-head won't eat



## medic1147 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have an approximately 6-7 year old male black-headed python about 6 feet long. Over the last month or so he has refused to eat. Normally he would eat F/T rat every 1-2 weeks. Recently he has started refusing eating and I've wasted several large rats. He is still very active and seems healthy. We are heading into winter right now which I took into account, of course he does have heating in place. Will try using live rats next. Let me know any insight you might have to get him to eat. Thanks


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 5, 2017)

Assuming you are in the northern hemisphere as you mention its coming into winter its breeding season and your animal is more interested in finding a mate than eating.
Withhold food for 2 or 3 months, reduce heating hours in line with daylight hours and leave him be.


----------

